# RAC Jan. 13 2013



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2012)

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2013 first shoot of the year.

Jan.13 Sun

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

Remember when you renew your ASA membership call them and tell them to sign you up under RAC. 

For all info go to www.racarchery.com 
__________________


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 31, 2012)

should be there. If I can get time to start practicing again.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cant wait....

Its a little early to be making excuses Johnny....


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2012)

I've left blood trails all through the woods. Maybe I can get some revenge on them foam critters too.  If not, I'll try Johnny's method ?  ...See ya there, cant wait !


----------



## hound dog (Jan 2, 2013)

We have been working at RAC and it's coming along good. New layout for a new year.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 5, 2013)

Bump


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the gang.  [Seee Youz guys soon.. Jodi it ez "Known"...]


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm gonna try and make this one


----------



## hound dog (Jan 5, 2013)

JUst got back from RAC and looks like a up course for the first one.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait! Yea C'mon!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2013)

Gonna try to make it a 3-D weekend. (RAC-CBG) Should be there around Bowanna time !


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 6, 2013)

Plannin on makin the trip. See yall next sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 8, 2013)

O it's on boys


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 9, 2013)

Should be there now that I am off on weekends this year!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## riskyb (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm goin hopefully they will let me join the obsession clique....lol


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 9, 2013)

Headed back from ata show and now I'm ready for some 3d


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 9, 2013)

See y'all there. Can't wait!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 9, 2013)

4 more days


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 11, 2013)

Come on sunday


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 11, 2013)

X2!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2013)

Two more days, Can't wait to everyone again. Been to long.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 12, 2013)

One more day guys!! Great weather for tomorrow,lets go kill some foam and have a blast!!!! C ya there!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 12, 2013)

We will see yall bout 9 or 9:30. Will be 2 of us if anyone else wants to shoot with us. How much rain have yall had down there jody? Im guessin rubber boots will be a good idea..


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll be rollin in about 9 or so myself.  Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 12, 2013)

*shoot*

Should be there around 10 looking for some redemption.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2013)

solocam678 said:


> We will see yall bout 9 or 9:30. Will be 2 of us if anyone else wants to shoot with us. How much rain have yall had down there jody? Im guessin rubber boots will be a good idea..



Good run off should not be muddy.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 12, 2013)

Kevin and James will be there


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2013)

Didn't get enough for a fix today. I need one more good shot. 
See y'all there around bowanna time, hunting rig in hand.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 12, 2013)

Wish I could make it, but work beckons.....well, the $$ beckons...lol Have fun guys!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2013)

See ya in the am


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 12, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> See ya in the am



You better be ready to by my Breakfast,,,

Can't wait, kill some foam and see all our good friends in the morning,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2013)

Just had one of the brownies and they rock.


----------



## riskyb (Jan 12, 2013)

heading to rac in the am anyone want to hitch a ride


----------



## riskyb (Jan 12, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Just had one of the brownies and they rock.



overacheiver that one will cost you....lol


----------



## C Cape (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh me oh my.....see yall in the am....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Up and at em and bout to head towards RAC. Lookin forward to a good day.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

45 minutes till the doors open for the 2013 RAC 1st 3-D shoot. On my way !!!! Gonna be a great day!!!


----------



## riskyb (Jan 13, 2013)

Headin out about 930


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice change up on the target setup. Sorry I had to leave early but I still appreciate the hard work.


----------



## SlicksLove (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a good time!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great shoot guys..enjoyed it.


----------



## Reddog1966 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great shoot guys!! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## riskyb (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a blast good shoot guys


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a great time!! Nice Course!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks we love doing the shoot for yall and seeing everyone.


----------



## riskyb (Jan 14, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Thanks we love doing and seeing everyone.



So you love doing everyone... We like you too buddy..... lol


----------



## riskyb (Jan 14, 2013)

It was good to finally put a face to the hound though hope to see ya at the next one


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 14, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Thanks we love doing and seeing everyone.



!!


----------

